# Is it worth a holiday to job hunt??



## pennybarn (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi everyone, we were thinking of having a few weeks in NZ with the kids (16 & 18) would it be an advantage to come looking to secure a job?? not sure if this is sensible or should we just try doing everything here in the UK?? Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

pennybarn said:


> Hi everyone, we were thinking of having a few weeks in NZ with the kids (16 & 18) would it be an advantage to come looking to secure a job?? not sure if this is sensible or should we just try doing everything here in the UK?? Thanks


If you can afford it' it's an excellent idea. For a number of reasons.

1. If you've never been to NZ before, you'll be able to see if you really like it as much as you think you should before you make the big move
2. You can see the areas you are likely to live in
3. NZ employers like to see people face-to-face
4. The very fact you've made the effort to come over means you are serious about emigrating and they are more likely to make that crucial job offer.

Bring Brian's CV on a memory stick, and when you get here find someone with a computer and printer to print as many copies as you can out. Then get out there driving and walking. A CV in the hand is worth 2 on an email.

On the CV front - make sure it's not too long. I'd say 2 double-sided pages (i.e. 4 single pages) maximum and preferably 1 double-sided page. And make sure page 1 summarizes Brian's experience and 'sells' him well. Often they won't get past page 1 unless they're interested.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

While topcat gives good advice above, be aware that many employers won't even look at you without work status in the country... Now, I don't know what you do, it may be that there is a big need for your skillset and that puts you in a unique situation, otherwise, while it may prove an interesting fact finding mission, it may also prove an exercise in frustration.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

G-Mo said:


> While topcat gives good advice above, be aware that many employers won't even look at you without work status in the country... Now, I don't know what you do, it may be that there is a big need for your skillset and that puts you in a unique situation, otherwise, while it may prove an interesting fact finding mission, it may also prove an exercise in frustration.


Very true - but it's a bit chicken and egg. You can't get the work visa without the job, and you can't get the job without the work visa. At least if you're in front of the employer you stand more chance. But there's never a guarantee.

I'd come over with the intention of having a damned good holiday, and if the job falls into place then even better!


----------



## pennybarn (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Topcat! we had booked 10 days in Rhodes and we're now kicking ourselves as the Australian application had all happened around the same time! The kids are back in Collage and uni come September so we are going to try and fit it in between then and now. We have 3 references aswell but I'm not sure if the help or hinder but no one to do with employment seems to mention them, do NZ require references off previous contractors?? Thanks Topcat!!


----------



## pennybarn (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi G-MO,

Brian and I have ran a building and construction company here in the UK for about 20 years now, he also regularly drives from Kinlet to London which is about a 3 hour drive as he his doing modular buildings at the moment, he has worked on motorways to shopping complexes and we renovate houses in our spare time, he can also drive all manor of plant, wheeled and tracked and has worked in quarries, dredged rivers and landscaping, we were hoping with his experience he would be able to find work, we had also been told if you were prepaired to work there would always be a job to find in NZ in his trade???? We had been told that Auckland and Christchurch would be our best bet but Brian is happy to travel to work so locating a place to live could be further from these areas?? we would love to purchase a plot and build our own home?? Being impatient now we have decided it's what we want to do we just want to move forward with the application. Thank you very much for your info


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

pennybarn said:


> Hi Topcat! we had booked 10 days in Rhodes and we're now kicking ourselves as the Australian application had all happened around the same time! The kids are back in Collage and uni come September so we are going to try and fit it in between then and now. We have 3 references aswell but I'm not sure if the help or hinder but no one to do with employment seems to mention them, do NZ require references off previous contractors?? Thanks Topcat!!


Yes - absolutely - bring references. They are required for most jobs over here.


----------



## sheffield (Apr 10, 2012)

If he is a builder there will be loads of work for him in Christchurch


----------



## Chloe99 (Dec 31, 2011)

its a great idea, if you can afford it. You dont want to spend money on coming if you dont think your going tk get very far. However if you canits a great idea. Id come for a holiday in a quiet place like paeroa thanes or jikuataia somewhere near their. Good luck.


----------

